# funeral music



## bor (Apr 24, 2008)

What would be the song to your funeral?
Would you take classical music, or something different?

I think my number 1 song has always been la dellaisado from chants d'ouvergne from canteloube. It's just a song I fell in love with hearing the first time, and it seems like a pretty apropriate funeral song. But it needs to be a good version, because the one on youtube sucks pretty hard. Anyways, what would be your funeral music?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Mine would include _Goin' Home_, from Dvorak's New World Symphony, played as an organ solo. I recently adapted the piano version for pipe organ and performed this in a recent concert ... there was not a dry eye in the house, including mine, at the end of the piece.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Not that I want a funeral, but if I did I would want them to play Rachmaninoff's second piano concerto.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Sibelius's Andante Festivo.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, I'm not even sure I want a funeral ceremony, so perhaps the need for music is moot anyway. I just want to be cremated and have my ashes spread somewhere; I've not yet decided where. But if Andante Festivo happens to be playing somewhere, well, then all's well that ends well.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I hear that 'Highway to Hell' from AC/DC is quite a popular choice these days.

As for my own funeral - the 'Funeral March' from Chopin's second Piano Sonata (Martha Argerich recording), the Kyrie from Mozart's 'Mass in C minor' and 'Goin' Back' from Dusty Springfield. Not that it really matters because I won't be around to hear it anyway.


----------



## wolf (May 16, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> ...Not that it really matters because I won't be around to hear it anyway.


Ahum...that was exactly my thought. If I could, I'd choose 2nd mvt Mozarts 27th piano conc, K595, Swarovsky Wiener staatsopera orch, Gulda.


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

It doesn't matter too much, but I think it would be nice to the people in attendance if there could be a performance of Fauré's Requiem and the Alleluia from Bach's Sixth Motet (I just think it'd be a good way to end a funeral.. In good spirit).


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

The opening of the Mahler 5th Symphony would be my choice and that music was a funeral march.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

shsherm said:


> The opening of the Mahler 5th Symphony would be my choice and that music was a funeral march.


I see you want a big, dramatic funeral!


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Is quite irrelevant cos I won't be able to hear it an noone else I know likes it but I would pick the so called Albinoni Adagio by Giazzotto


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

When I am Laid in Earth by Purcell played by a cello, lute and soprano.


----------



## wolf (May 16, 2009)

Bach said:


> When I am Laid in Earth by Purcell played by a cello, lute and soprano.


Oh my goodness. Yes...Sung by Baker, or Norman, Verrett or perhaps Flagstad? Not to forget Troyanos.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Krummhorn: From the New World is possible my favorite symphony but i am unfamiliar with ''Goin' Home?

Has no one thought of Marche Funebre by Chopin?


----------



## wolf (May 16, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> Krummhorn: From the New World is possible my favorite symphony but i am unfamiliar with ''Goin' Home?
> 
> Has no one thought of Marche Funebre by Chopin?


March Funebre is not bad music, but it has been played so often at all kinds of funerals and 'society sad moments' that it's almost a cliché by now, although by no fault of itself.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah the Chopin is cliche by now.

For my funeral I want the room to be darkened then they play* Penderecki's Threnody for Victims of Hiroshima *as they lower my body, from a opening in a roof down into the casket, with a laser light show none the less, then as they pull the casket out in a very slow procession I want the *Tuba Mirum from Verdi's Requiem* to sound. As they bury me I want *Pink Floyd's Wish You Were Here* to play. Afterwards everybody can go out for lobster and steak to the tune of New Orlean's Trad Jazz, with bobbing parasol's and all. Yes, yes


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Thats a brilliant idea, especiall the Penderecki part.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

JoeGreen said:


> Yeah the Chopin is cliche by now.


Well, so is dying.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Hahahahaha!


----------



## wolf (May 16, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Well, so is dying.


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

jhar26 said:


> Well, so is dying.


What a Wildean witticism.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

jhar26 said:


> Well, so is dying.


LOL

Good one Jhar.


----------

